# 4Knob PopD Piano Library for HALion



## Simeon (Sep 16, 2020)

So Steinberg along with Sampletekk are releasing the 4Knob PopD Piano library for the HALion family of virtual instruments. It brings the power and beauty of the German Steinway D and puts it into a very accessible package. More info here: https://new.steinberg.net/4knob-popd 
Enjoy.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 17, 2020)

Interesting!


----------



## SampleTekk (Sep 17, 2020)

Available now! 4Knob PopD


----------



## CGR (Sep 17, 2020)

SampleTekk said:


> Available now! 4Knob PopD


Will there be a Kontakt version Per?


----------



## SampleTekk (Sep 17, 2020)

CGR said:


> Will there be a Kontakt version Per?


No, this is developed for HALion, HALion Sonic and the free sampler, HALion Sonic SE


----------



## CGR (Sep 17, 2020)

SampleTekk said:


> No, this is developed for HALion, HALion Sonic and the free sampler, HALion Sonic SE


Sounds great - nice work


----------



## Simeon (Sep 17, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Interesting!



Yes, it was fun working with this, and now that it has been released I think the $69.99 price is really a good value for what you have in this library.


----------



## SampleTekk (Sep 17, 2020)

Simeon said:


> Yes, it was fun working with this, and now that it has been released I think the $69 price is really a good value for what you have in this library.


You did a great video! Actually, I think the price is more 69 Euro


----------



## Vita Et Musica (Sep 18, 2020)

Really nice piano. Every now and then a piano is tasty enough for me to reach outside the Kontakt universe... this might be one of those.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 18, 2020)

Vita Et Musica said:


> Really nice piano. Every now and then a piano is tasty enough for me to reach outside the Kontakt universe... this might be one of those.


Once you’ve entered the Halionsphere... make sure to fetch @sonicatoms excellent Novel Piano. Simeon did a video on it as well. Best thing, it’s free. I regularly use it ever since I got it. It has a certain “je ne sais qua” for me...


----------

